# Ralph Büchler lectures



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

rothbart said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just want to post links to this amazing lectures by Ralph Büchler.
> 
> ...


rothbart:

Thank you for the posting. I appreciate it. I had viewed the four (4) Honey Show lectures, but not the Polish interview (thankfully in English)!

He continues advocating for local adaptation and outlines the selection paradox that many of us all appreciate on many different levels.

Thanks again for posting the videos.

Russ


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome to beesource rothbart, and thank you for the links.

i look forward to watching them soon.


----------



## Jovian (May 31, 2016)

I just watched them all today. Great lectures. It's nice to see some science support our methodology. Hopefully the TF beeks will be laughed at a little less as the science begins to demonstrate what we have seen in our apiaries.


----------

